# so i decided to buy some flies on ebay lol



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Well to start off, I found a guy on ebay that sells flies and he combines shipping on all auctions won. He has hundreds of items that end every 5 days or so. So I started bidding and won my first item. I thought to myself, since there is combined shipping, I mine as well bid on some more. It was like an addiction. I started bidding and bidding. I ended up winning 25 dozen flies lol. Various nymphs, streamers, egg patterns. The total was $102.89 shipped. A pretty good price for 300 flies. He charges $3 to ship as many auctions you win in any particular day. I haven't found a way to break it to my wife yet that I spent over $100 on flies lol. I am sure she will understand and I sent her flowers today at work to soften her up a bit lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That is a good deal for the quantity, although tying your own is more fun. Love the idea of sending her flower to soften here up!

That could become a new fad - *E- Bay Flowers*!!

I know I could have used them... once, or twice .........


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Let us know if they are good quality


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

ebay is the devil, before you know it youve just order three reels, four rods, 15 lures. it almost like christmas when it all shows up the same day. done that a few too many times lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, just like Xmas for us big kids!
Right now I'm waiting on my gaming headphones.......
Good thing I have hundreds of daffodils in the yard.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Coot said:


> Let us know if they are good quality


I am pretty sure they are good quality. The guy has over 9000 feedback with 100% positive.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

is this guy in texas? there is a guy in texas, I think, that has deer hair poppers for cheap. I was gonna order some.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I've definitely been addicted to fishing-gear-shopping on eBay. Good deals are there to be had...

I am really picky about flies I buy on ebay since there's a lot of amateurs wanting to make a buck. I do think it's more fun to tie your own, but some of the crazy flies out there I just don't have the patience, materials, or ability to tie. That said, I have made about 4 purchases totalling 12-15 flies over the past 2 years on eBay and have been satisfied with most. The quality has always been great, but two or three didn't match the photos by a long-shot. 

Since you found such a good deal, why don't you support this seller and tell us their name?


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> I've definitely been addicted to fishing-gear-shopping on eBay. Good deals are there to be had...
> 
> I am really picky about flies I buy on ebay since there's a lot of amateurs wanting to make a buck. I do think it's more fun to tie your own, but some of the crazy flies out there I just don't have the patience, materials, or ability to tie. That said, I have made about 4 purchases totalling 12-15 flies over the past 2 years on eBay and have been satisfied with most. The quality has always been great, but two or three didn't match the photos by a long-shot.
> 
> Since you found such a good deal, why don't you support this seller and tell us their name?


the guys ebay user name is kjflyfish81 he is located in PA


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

jogi said:


> the guys ebay user name is kjflyfish81


the guy I'm thinking of is millersplace


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

jogi said:


> I am pretty sure they are good quality. The guy has over 9000 feedback with 100% positive.


Dang....his flies must be decent

I'll have to check them out


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I have bought flies from Percy's in New Hampshire online, good quality and about 60 cents a fly.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

good stuff! next time you save up a hundred or so get a fly tying kit then you will be addicted for life! lol


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I use eBay quite a bit for small purchases. If I only need one or two items it is usually a way to save on shipping costs. It's also a good place to find upgrade parts for equipment. (just ordered some bearings to replace bushings in one of my baitcasting reels)


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

remember its easier to beg for forgiveness than for permission they just dont understand and even if they are pissed off you got a bunch of flies just go fishing lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> good stuff! next time you save up a hundred or so get a fly tying kit


Yup. You'll end up spending more on fly tying materials & equipment
& time than you did on buying flies....
There is a certain pleasure to catching something on a piece of your own hand-tied fuzz though.


----------

